# Voigtlander Vitomatic II



## Mitica100

Just found a *Vitomatic II* in great shape with a sharp *Skopar 50/2.8*. The lens seems to have a wee of fungus but I will cure it in the sun (whenever it decides to show up, it's been raining on and on for the past 4-5 days!).

What's interesting about thisa Vitomatic is the contraption that came with it, a *Proximeter I* for close up work. It attaches neatly to the lens and rangefinder and it works great. I'll pop a BW film in there to see what comes out. Usually the Skopars are very good lenses, great contrast and resolution.


----------



## aggiezach

Sweet yo! Congrats! So, excuse my ignorance here, why does it help to put a lens with fungus in the sun? 

Zach


----------



## Mitica100

aggiezach said:
			
		

> Sweet yo! Congrats! So, excuse my ignorance here, why does it help to put a lens with fungus in the sun?
> 
> Zach


 
Fungus thrives in humidity, hence applying sun light to it will dry out the fungus, eventually clearing the lens to some degree. Also, my speculation here (dunno if it applies), the UV entering the lens helps kill the fungus.

Thanks Zach. For a while I started backing out of collecting, I must have had over 200 cameras of all types in my hands at one time or another. Since I joined TPF (whom I blame 1,000%!!!  ) I kinda went back to collecting. Me like it more now...  :mrgreen:


----------



## aggiezach

Thats good to know, if I ever come across some lens that has a bit 'o fungus 

I definitely blame this place (and Matt and You) for my interest in collecting camera. While my collection is still small I love each camera I have, and I can't wait to add more to it! 

My list of oldies:
Kodak six-20 (One of the first flash brownies)
Kodak Brownie Camera
Ansco Speedex 4.5 Special
Agfa Ansco (620)
Yashica-A 
Pentax Spotmattic II (needs to be replaced  It was destroyed by a massive flood in 2001)

Zach


----------



## Mitica100

Zach, I know the feeling...  You start small and then you want more and more. I went through the same stage. I began with collecting older cameras and lenses and then went on to collecting rarer and unusual cameras. I sold most of them, some with deep regret but needed the $$ to buy others. I had at one point a Kodak Ektra of 1941 vintage, the first 35mm RF with interchangeable backs. I bought it as a kit (4 lenses, 2 backs and body, various finders and original case/IB) and sold it as a kit. Made some $$ to buy the Hassy system.

Some odd ones I had/have:

Kodak Ektra 1941
Contax If "Made for China" (1933)
Zeiss Super Ikonta A 531/16 (I still have it)\
Nicca (Leica copy)
Canon SBIV (still have it)
Graflex D 4x5
Voigtlander Prominent
Voigtlander Vitessa T
Voigtlander Vitomatic
Minolta Semi 1934 (prewar MF folder)
Minox B with flash (still have)
Ricoh Steky (still have)
Koni Omega (2 bodies, 58 and 90mm lens, still have)
Hassy 500ELM and CM (still have)
Mercury by Universal (very odd circular shutter)
Realist (stereo)
Zorkii 4 with the "50 Years Of Soviet Power" stamp on, made in 1967 (still have)
Zeiss Contaflex

...and many more, I can't really remember!


----------



## aggiezach

Nice collection there yo! I'd love to get some of those you listed!! Especially the MG gear! I'm looking at getting some more of the MF folders I've been seeing around, those are always fun to use! I'd like to get my hands on a 35mm or MF rangefinder as well. Actually I think that'll be my next goal. We'll see? I'm sure you all will hear plenty about which ever one I add to the collection next 

Zach


----------



## terri

Sounds sweet, Mitica!    :thumbup:   I'll be looking forward to some closeups from that piece.   Sounds intriguing.   

And I think we should all give each other a break and put the blame squarely where it lies:  

eBay!


----------



## Mitica100

terri said:
			
		

> Sounds sweet, Mitica! :thumbup: I'll be looking forward to some closeups from that piece. Sounds intriguing.
> 
> And I think we should all give each other a break and put the blame squarely where it lies:
> 
> eBay!


 
Ahhh...  And all this time I thought it was named E-bite! True, true, I bite everytime I see something interesting.  Speaking of which I got a F. Deckel (Munchen) folder for only 10 buckaroos!! It's a neat little camera. Will post a picture of it here:


----------



## Mitica100

terri said:
			
		

> I'll be looking forward to some closeups from that piece. Sounds intriguing.


 
Here it is:









 
The Proximeter attachment goes on/comes off the camera via the flash shoe atop. All folds down so it can be stored and carried in a small leather case, which came with it. Also included was the IB.


----------



## terri

Coolie!!!   :thumbup:   I don't think I've seen anything like that before.   When are you going to give it a try???

And I can't believe the new camera for ten bucks - is that *the* one, or is it a photo of same model?    It looks totally clean and workable.   Look at the cute little viewfinder....awww....!    I see the Compur-Rapid shutter, what kind of lens is on this puppy?    

You are a very, very BAD influence.   I have a sudden urge to go roaming about the evil ebay!!!


----------



## Mitica100

terri said:
			
		

> Coolie!!! :thumbup: I don't think I've seen anything like that before. When are you going to give it a try???
> 
> And I can't believe the new camera for ten bucks - is that *the* one, or is it a photo of same model? It looks totally clean and workable. Look at the cute little viewfinder....awww....! I see the Compur-Rapid shutter, what kind of lens is on this puppy?
> 
> You are a very, very BAD influence. I have a sudden urge to go roaming about the evil ebay!!!


 
Ahha...  Wait until you read my next new thread! :mrgreen: 

The 10 bucks camera is pictured, yes, that's the one.

I will put a B/W film in the Vitomatic by the weekend.

Meanwhile do take a look at my new thread...  :mrgreen:


----------



## terri

> Meanwhile do take a look at my new thread...



And as stated in your new thread....bite me, you, you.....Leica owner!!!!!   :greenpbl:


----------



## Mitica100

terri said:
			
		

> And as stated in your new thread....bite me, you, you.....Leica owner!!!!! :greenpbl:


 
Terri... You will have a Leica, I know that. There are no two ways about it, girl! Once you get bit by the collecting bug there is only a matter of time until you get a Leica. Or a Contax.


----------



## terri

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Terri... You will have a Leica, I know that. There are no two ways about it, girl! Once you get bit by the collecting bug there is only a matter of time until you get a Leica. Or a Contax.


This was a hopeful thing to say.   :goodvibe:


----------



## Mitica100

terri said:
			
		

> This was a hopeful thing to say. :goodvibe:


 

Yeah, but is true!...


----------



## terri

I'm still in stalk-mode for the time being.       Who knows if anything will come of it, though!    :mrgreen:


----------



## Mitica100

terri said:
			
		

> I'm still in stalk-mode for the time being.  Who knows if anything will come of it, though! :mrgreen:


 
Dang!!! So many Leicas, so little time...  

Let me know when you decide to take the first step, I'll help you with any info that I can.


----------



## terri

> Let me know when you decide to take the first step, I'll help you with any info that I can.


You're sweet to say that!!   And I would really value your input, too.    :thumbup: 

For the moment I have a little secret....seems the hubby took pity on me and something very nice appeared at my house this weekend.   

Hint: it isn't a Leica.   

You're right, that is a terrible hint.    :mrgreen:  Stayed tuned....


----------



## Mitica100

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Ahhh... And all this time I thought it was named E-bite! True, true, I bite everytime I see something interesting. Speaking of which I got a F. Deckel (Munchen) folder for only 10 buckaroos!! It's a neat little camera. Will post a picture of it here:



​Well folks, update on this little gem. I thought it might be a 35mm or 127 size German folder. I was only half right. It is a Korelle and it is shooting 120 in 6x4.5.  It came rather dusty and dirty, I spent a decent amount of time cleaning it the other day but the lens came out sparkling clean, the shutter still works well (1932 production) and the bellows are fine. It's a strut folder, very cute when I open it up. Also the viewfinder on top can be flipped 180 degrees. A rather interesting little gem...​


----------



## terri

It is awfully neat looking.    :thumbup:   And you can hardly argue with the price, so if it's cleaned up nicely and the bellows are tight, I'd say you have a fun little toy, there.    

I'd like to try a 6x4.5 format sometime.   It would have to be inexpensive at this point, though.


----------



## turbotbird16

i need help so maybe someone on this site will be able too. i have aquired my grandfathers cameras from my mom...she said they might be worth money...he died in 1967 soo they are old because they were his. my mom says one is from germany. anyway i have in cases, what looks like a vitomatic 2 camera...doing research i assume about 1959. dont know if it works. i also have what looks like a camera made in hong kong...i cant see a clear name but what the writting says on the lense is Halina Anastigmat 1:3.5 f=45mm      that is around the lense and it says engraved at the top HALINA 25X      

each have their origonal carrying case the vitomatic's says WEST GERMANY so i assume it is from there...the Halina has a hard leather case as well. i have what looks like a flash thing that would go on top of a camera in a seperate bag with all except light bulb. and what looks like a timer in its own case as well as a string thing that looks like you can set up camera and take picture my pulling it. they all go into a case that looks like it is from the time but not with the cameras but they do fit perfectly so i dont know. well i was going to give these away to my teacher but he suggested they might be worth money if old. he has not seen them so i would not know. so i have searched the web for info on value and all i could find is this for getting help that is. what is the value of the cameras individually and for everything in which i have described. a lot to ask so assuming they work, how much? and also what you might think if they dont. they look in good shape but looks are only half of it. need your advise asap. PLEASE EMAIL ME for i will not be on this comp much longer and the site might be lost. thankyou JOSH (you can post on thread too but i might not find it)

jea.smith@shaw.ca


----------



## Mitica100

turbotbird16 said:
			
		

> i need help so maybe someone on this site will be able too. i have aquired my grandfathers cameras from my mom...she said they might be worth money...he died in 1967 soo they are old because they were his. my mom says one is from germany. anyway i have in cases, what looks like a vitomatic 2 camera...doing research i assume about 1959. dont know if it works. i also have what looks like a camera made in hong kong...i cant see a clear name but what the writting says on the lense is Halina Anastigmat 1:3.5 f=45mm that is around the lense and it says engraved at the top HALINA 25X
> 
> each have their origonal carrying case the vitomatic's says WEST GERMANY so i assume it is from there...the Halina has a hard leather case as well. i have what looks like a flash thing that would go on top of a camera in a seperate bag with all except light bulb. and what looks like a timer in its own case as well as a string thing that looks like you can set up camera and take picture my pulling it. they all go into a case that looks like it is from the time but not with the cameras but they do fit perfectly so i dont know. well i was going to give these away to my teacher but he suggested they might be worth money if old. he has not seen them so i would not know. so i have searched the web for info on value and all i could find is this for getting help that is. what is the value of the cameras individually and for everything in which i have described. a lot to ask so assuming they work, how much? and also what you might think if they dont. they look in good shape but looks are only half of it. need your advise asap. PLEASE EMAIL ME for i will not be on this comp much longer and the site might be lost. thankyou JOSH (you can post on thread too but i might not find it)
> 
> jea.smith@shaw.ca


 

I looked up your cameras and this is what I know:

Halina 35 (or 25) is not worth much, like many cameras made in Hong Kong. Usually they are cheap copies of some European camera, most likely German. The Halina, in good condition (functioning shutter, clear glass, covering intact) will fetch anywhere between $15.00 and $20.00  The extra flash and case won't raise the price on this camera and there are not many out there looking to collect cameras from Hong Kong.

The Vitomatic is made by Voigtländer in Germany and has a beautiful lens, the Skopar (or the Lanthar on some models). It's a very sturdy camera and nicely finished. In good condition (see above) it might fetch between $40.00 and $60.00  There are quite a few people on Ebay buying the Voigtländers.

Hope this helps.

D.


----------



## JonK

saw one of those proximeters on ebay ...very cool  almost bought it myself even without a camera for it...thot i'd get one later. Those Vitomatics are nice solid cameras.

I've just bought a Canon Canonet QL17 G-III...nice collectible rangefinder....seals are blown and there's fungus on the lens...gonna try that sun trick first but may have to go inside ...is there any way of loosening those dang front rings that hold the lens in place? I'm just using a single small screwdriver and am scared crapless of gouging out the lens.


----------



## Mitica100

JonK said:
			
		

> saw one of those proximeters on ebay ...very cool  almost bought it myself even without a camera for it...thot i'd get one later. Those Vitomatics are nice solid cameras.
> 
> I've just bought a Canon Canonet QL17 G-III...nice collectible rangefinder....seals are blown and there's fungus on the lens...gonna try that sun trick first but may have to go inside ...is there any way of loosening those dang front rings that hold the lens in place? I'm just using a single small screwdriver and am scared crapless of gouging out the lens.


 
Jon, do the lens holding rings have notches? If so you might need a spanner wrench (on Ebay or at Micro Tools). If it does not, then you can improvise this way:

-take a wooden dowel of a diameter slightly less than the diameter of the inside of the lens;
-glue to it a circular piece of rubber of the same diameter as the rod (a strong glue is preferred) and let cure overnight;
-place the rubber/dowel tool with the rubber on the lens ring, apply pressure on it and twist CCW;
-the rings should come off easily.

Word of advice: if the lens' curvature seems to be higher than the holding rings you will need to replace the above tool with some rubber furniture legs (the tubular type, that you slip over the legs of a chair) of the same diameter as the lens' rings and do it the same way as above.

In other words, make sure that pressure is applied only to the rings and not the glass of the lens.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Mitica100

Jon, if you don't want to spend $$ on spanner wrenches, then buy some cheap long nosed pliers and file the tips carefully until they're of the same thickness as the notches. But be careful, chances are you'll scratch the metal, or even worse, the glass.


----------



## JonK

thanks for the advice mitica...think I'll have to possibly go with the second suggestion as the lens bulges quite a bit.
As for Micro Tools....awesome place ..they have everything...unfortunately they choose to soak anyone outside the U.S. on shipping charges (i'm talking $25USD to ship anything to Canada) so I've been finding similar items on ebay.


----------

